# Son pour Touches clavier et clic souris



## JSIT99 (4 Janvier 2009)

*Je recherche un utilitaire sous leopard qui permet d'avoir un clic son à l'enfoncement des touches et aux clics souris.
*
Quelqu'un as t il une idée ?

BONNE ANNÉE 2009

Jerome


----------

